# Fast Food Weakness



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 18, 2005)

When I leave work in an hour, I am going to go to McDonald's and get a double cheeseburger and an apple pie because I physically NEED it.  There is absolutely no stopping this craving.  I can't wait.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 18, 2005)

I used to be like this till I stoped for a few months.  Then when I feed the craving I found the food to be rather disgusting.  I'm not the picture of health obviously, but I feelk better having stopped fast food.


----------



## wingnut_dc (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree with Crothian. I had to stop eating it because when I moved 8 years ago, the closest one was over 20 miles away. Now it is hard for me to even want to eat it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh - I don't eat fast food very often at all (except for Subway... but that's at least sort of different).  Occasionally, though, I am struck with a craving so ridiculous that I must obey!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 18, 2005)

My fast food crack is Taco Bell.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 18, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My fast food crack is Taco Bell.



 Mmm.  Taco Bell.  *drool* 

((I'm SO HUNGRY!!!))


----------



## Henry (Oct 18, 2005)

Burger King for me - but it's only once every three months or so. I have lately begun ingesting McDonald's dollar menu about once a week lately, because it's cheap, but I'm trying to get outta that as soon as possible. So far, so good (for a week and a half now).


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 18, 2005)

Me too.  And I promised my wife I wouldn't spend money on stuff like this this week.  What are you doin' to me, Liz?!?


----------



## devilbat (Oct 18, 2005)

mmmmmmm McDonalds.  So many people tell me that they hate McDonalds, it makes there stomachs turn, it's too greasy, it tastes terrible.  I really wish I felt that way, but I don't.  I know it is horrible for my body, but I love me my cheeseburgers.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Oct 18, 2005)

I eat Arby's and Subway mostly.  I used to eat more fast food, but the documentary "Supersize Me" grossed me out so much  , I pretty much gave it up.  I still indulge once in a while, but not like I used to.


----------



## Belen (Oct 18, 2005)

Mickey D's:  Food of Champions and home of the cool monopoly pieces.  I...must...win!


----------



## Belen (Oct 18, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Me too.  And I promised my wife I wouldn't spend money on stuff like this this week.  What are you doin' to me, Liz?!?




None of us want her to answer that!


----------



## Belen (Oct 18, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Burger King for me - but it's only once every three months or so. I have lately begun ingesting McDonald's dollar menu about once a week lately, because it's cheap, but I'm trying to get outta that as soon as possible. So far, so good (for a week and a half now).




My wife detests Burger King now that they have the plasto-faced lord of ruin as their spokesmodel.  Those commericals are freaky.


----------



## Azul (Oct 18, 2005)

My bugbears are Quizno's and Tim Horton's.  Neither is especially amazing but both are literally two doors down and three doors down (respectively) from my house.  On nights when I don't feel like cooking, it's all too easy to pop out for subs.

As for the effect of having a doughnut shop almost next door on my waistline... sigh... bad, very bad.  Worse, I'm Canadian.  Doughnuts are pretty much considered one of the food groups here so every gaming session at my place has a doughnut break.


----------



## StupidSmurf (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh man....I love Quiznos, despite their lame ad campaign with the talking baby. Those commercials blow monkey chunks.

After Quiznos, I'd have to go with Subways and Wendys.


----------



## Henry (Oct 18, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> My wife detests Burger King now that they have the plasto-faced lord of ruin as their spokesmodel.  Those commericals are freaky.




I don't know why, but the "Skyscraper Construction" commercial has one little moment that cracks me up. You know when the King is rivetting after he peeks out from behind the beam, and his creepy plastic profile shakes from the rivetting he's doing? It sets me giggling every time.

I'm crazed, I know. 


Still can't doubt the goodness of their whoppers, though. If I'm ever on death row and the warden's sending for my last meal, it's gonna be a Double Whopper with cheese for me, or a steak dinner - or both.


----------



## Rel (Oct 18, 2005)

Once in a while I get this mad craving for a Bojangles sausage biscuit.

But today I was at the NC State Fair and hooo boy!  This dude walked by with a half a cubic foot of some kind of fried chips slathered in ranch dressing a jalapenos and I said, "I want one of that!"  And two corndogs.

They will fry anydamnthing there and make you love it.


----------



## elforcelf (Oct 18, 2005)

Taco Bell is my Lord and Master.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 18, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Once in a while I get this mad craving for a Bojangles sausage biscuit.
> 
> But today I was at the NC State Fair and hooo boy!  This dude walked by with a half a cubic foot of some kind of fried chips slathered in ranch dressing a jalapenos and I said, "I want one of that!"  And two corndogs.
> 
> They will fry anydamnthing there and make you love it.



 I'm so saddened by the urban-ites that I know out here in the DC area that have never experienced a State Fair... There is nothing - I mean nothing - like the food at the fair.  Mmmm... fried cheese.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Oct 18, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My fast food crack is Taco Bell.




I'd take a life if someone got between me and The Bell when I wanted it.


----------



## werk (Oct 18, 2005)

I too am grabbing fast food for dinner tonight, on the way to my haircut.

Up here, there is a regional fast food and custard place called Culver's.  It is SO good I can't even put it into words.  They call all of their hamburgers "butter-burgers" so that should give anyone who hasn't been there a clue about what they do.  It's like a block from my house, but a full meal from there has like 5000 calories...which is probably why I crave it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 18, 2005)

werk said:
			
		

> I too am grabbing fast food for dinner tonight, on the way to my haircut.
> 
> Up here, there is a regional fast food and custard place called Culver's.  It is SO good I can't even put it into words.  They call all of their hamburgers "butter-burgers" so that should give anyone who hasn't been there a clue about what they do.  It's like a block from my house, but a full meal from there has like 5000 calories...which is probably why I crave it.



 *SQUEEEEEL*

Culver's is like my FAVORITE THING EVER!  ((SOUTH DAKOTA, I MISS YOU!!!  Why did we move?!  YARG!))


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Oh - I don't eat fast food very often at all (except for Subway... but that's at least sort of different).  Occasionally, though, I am struck with a craving so ridiculous that I must obey!



  Might there be a bun in the oven?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *SQUEEEEEL*
> 
> Culver's is like my FAVORITE THING EVER!  ((SOUTH DAKOTA, I MISS YOU!!!  Why did we move?!  YARG!))



Probably to go to a better school.


----------



## ssampier (Oct 18, 2005)

I must be one of the weird ones that hate Taco Bell. It may be a regional thing (I live in South-Eastern Utah), but my local Taco Time has better food and better service (except their drive-thru which is ridiculously slow).

As for the dollar-menu, I often get Wendy's or McDonald's dollar menu after working nights without a dinner break (2-9).


----------



## sniffles (Oct 18, 2005)

It's so entertaining to hear about all these eateries I've never heard of before! Bojangles? Culver's? 

My big weakness used to be Taco Bell, but I haven't been craving it as much lately. Now my favorite treat is probably Jamba Juice. I don't even know if they have those outside the Portland area. 

Mmmmm, Jamba - and I get to have one tonight!! Berry Lime Sublime, here I come!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 18, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> It's so entertaining to hear about all these eateries I've never heard of before! Bojangles? Culver's?
> 
> My big weakness used to be Taco Bell, but I haven't been craving it as much lately. Now my favorite treat is probably Jamba Juice. I don't even know if they have those outside the Portland area.
> 
> Mmmmm, Jamba - and I get to have one tonight!! Berry Lime Sublime, here I come!



 Jamba is national - American University has one on campus.  I have one at least once a week.


----------



## Rel (Oct 18, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> It's so entertaining to hear about all these eateries I've never heard of before! Bojangles? Culver's?




MY GOD!  You mean there are places (outside Bangladesh I mean) that lack the sweet, pseudo-cajun goodness of Bojangles?  But where do you get biscuits and dirty rice?!

Outrageous!


(P.S. I did not knock up Queen D.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 18, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> (P.S. I did not knock up Queen D.)



ROFL!!!!!! LOL! LOL! LOL!








I'm gone!


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 18, 2005)

Bojangles is good. Cthulhu's Librarian and Nakia opened my eyes up to that place last NC game day. Really good food.

I'm a sucker for Long John Silver's. That's my crack. My wife hates it, but it's something I try to treat myself to as often as I can.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Oct 18, 2005)

People, People.

Has food tastes dropped that much?  I'm not that old (or maybe it was growing up in farm country), but you don't eat fast food because of the _Taste_.  You eat it because its fast (usually) and cheap (er).  I can't really think of any Fast Food Chain that I'd call 'Great Food"  I rank them into "Edible", "OK", and "Horribly Disgusting"

I usually go to some local Chinese places when I want something quick & cheap.  The good ones are like a home-made meal & I get it for less than 5 bucks.

As to my local Fast Food Choices:

Taco Hell (umm, Bell):  Maybe it's coming from a Texas family that knows what Mexican is supposed to taste like.  But calling Taco Bell Mexican (or even edible) is like calling a cow patty a steak.  Of every Food Place I've been too, Traco Bell still wins "Worst Food Ever".


McDonalds:  Never Liked them.  I used to be able to stomach the Chicken Nuggets & the fries were pretty good.  The fries suck now.

I'd put McD's & the Bell as my 2 least favorite eating places, actually.   

When it comes to Having to choose a Fast Food Place, I usually go to Wendy's (the only real option in our small town).  PS. As fast food goes, Wendy's IS the best large national chain.  My wife has several food alergies (including corn & various preservatives), Wendy's is the only place we found so far where she can even ORDER something.

When I'm in Columbia (Which has about everything), I go to Burger King or Arby's do to convient location.

Subway & Quiznos is OK.  I can Stomach A&W, Fazolli's and most of the rest.

In fact, the only 2 palces I boycott are McDonald's & Taco Bell.

I've also realized that with better planning & time management, I can make my own food for cheaper, tha tastes 1,000's of times better & is a lot better for me.

Still, I'll probably stop by BK tomorrow before my Wed Game for Supper.

PS, the older I get, the greater the toll/reward I see my diet having on my health & I'm not yet 30.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2005)

I pity all you people without an In-n-Out Burger. Give me a double-double anyday. Still the best quality fast food around.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Oct 19, 2005)

I am kind of out of the mainstram as far as fast food cravings go.  If in Columbia I will visit Rush's.  I grew to love them when I was in college.

Around here (Myrtle Beach), I go with Five Guys Burgers and Fries.  Huge hand cut fries in a big greasy paper bag.

If I want something less greasy I love Firehouse Subs or Moe's Southwest Grill.

At last night's session, we devoured 48 Krystal burgers. 

Even with Cola, I lean towards Natural Brew Cream Soda and Red Rock Premium Cola.  I can't stand the standard colas.

DM


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 19, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Jamba is national - American University has one on campus.  I have one at least once a week.



Wait a minute! You go to American? My sister goes to American!

Anyway, on topic...

Yes, Jamba Juice is my biggest chain food love affair, but due to being stuck on campus between classes, I have fallen once more into the delicious cheesy clutches of Taco Bell. I know it doesn't taste a damn thing like real Mexican food (California's probably second to Texas in terms of "where to get good Mexican food outside of Mexico"), but it's still delicious.

Demiurge out.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 19, 2005)

werk said:
			
		

> Up here, there is a regional fast food and custard place called Culver's.  It is SO good I can't even put it into words.  They call all of their hamburgers "butter-burgers" so that should give anyone who hasn't been there a clue about what they do.  It's like a block from my house, but a full meal from there has like 5000 calories...which is probably why I crave it.




MMmmm.... We finally have Culver's down here in Columbus, OH, but I remember while I was in college when I would always stop in at a Culver's when I was in the Madison area visiting friends and family.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> MMmmm.... We finally have Culver's down here in Columbus, OH, but I remember while I was in college when I would always stop in at a Culver's when I was in the Madison area visiting friends and family.




We have on in Columbus?


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> We have on in Columbus?




Two of them that I know of.  One over off Rome-Hilliard road on the way to the Guard Tower I believe (across the WalMart).  Shay can tell you the story about when I spotted that one!

The other is up in Powell by Big Bear Farms.

I've only been able to talk Lady IronWolf into going once, it wasn't really her thing and I my heart is probably better for it, but I still love that place!


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Oct 19, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I pity all you people without an In-n-Out Burger. Give me a double-double anyday. Still the best quality fast food around.



 In-N-Out's burgers are teh yummy, but their lame fries are their fatal flaw.  Limp, oily and mealy.  

We finally got a Fatburger franchise up here and I'm quite impressed.  You can get anywhere from a reasonably-sized 1/3 lb. Fatburger to a coronary-inducing 1 lb. Double Kingburger, their fries are pretty good (not the best I've ever tasted, but head and shoulders above In-N-Out's deep fried mockery), and the true coup de grace, BACON.  A burger place can never be called the best if it doesn't have bacon.


----------



## shaylon (Oct 19, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Two of them that I know of.  One over off Rome-Hilliard road on the way to the Guard Tower I believe (across the WalMart).  Shay can tell you the story about when I spotted that one!
> 
> The other is up in Powell by Big Bear Farms.
> 
> I've only been able to talk Lady IronWolf into going once, it wasn't really her thing and I my heart is probably better for it, but I still love that place!




Cool, didn't know about the one in Powell Farms.

As to the Guard Tower story.  We were heading over there and stopped at an Arby's.  We ate, and came out of the parking lot and there was the Culver's.  I'd never been there but it had been open a couple of months.  Ironwolf went on and on about the place.  I thought he was genuinely mad at me for not pointing it out but if you know the area it is a bit out of view from the road and I don't typically think about it.  My lady and I tried the place and really liked it.  She loved it, I thought it was pretty good.  I don't think there fries are that great but there burgers are really, really good.

As for the rest of the fast food I generally eat Wendy's or Arby's but I truly wish that we had an In-n-Out burger, a Carl's Jr, and a Jack in the box in my area.  For that matter would it kill Columbus to get a freaking IHOP or a Denny's?  Not everyone loves Bob Evans!

So, QueenD, you and the Universe left SD for DC?  Congrats.  I think that is wonderful despite missing your fast food chain.  Does the Universe go to American as well?  I have a friend that recently graduated from Georgetown Law in the area.  Beautiful area.  (well some of it is anyway.   )

-Shay


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 19, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> I truly wish that we had ... a Jack in the box in my area.




bleh!  Jack in the Box?  Had those in Tucson, the only time they were good was when you might have been headed home from the bars in the wee morning hours....


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> In-N-Out's burgers are teh yummy, but their lame fries are their fatal flaw.  Limp, oily and mealy.
> 
> We finally got a Fatburger franchise up here and I'm quite impressed.  You can get anywhere from a reasonably-sized 1/3 lb. Fatburger to a coronary-inducing 1 lb. Double Kingburger, their fries are pretty good (not the best I've ever tasted, but head and shoulders above In-N-Out's deep fried mockery), and the true coup de grace, BACON.  A burger place can never be called the best if it doesn't have bacon.





I like In-n-Outs's fries, but they have a half-life of 5 minutes. You have to eat them straight away or they do get limp. That's why I eat them on the way home   

But Yes, I do love me some Fatburger as well. In addition to bacon, don't forget the fried egg you can have on it as well. That's actually my wife's favorite there the bacon and egg sandwich. The fries aren't bad, I prefer the skinny over the fat, but why bother with fries when you can have onion rings!

First time I went to Fatburger, I ordered a regular old Fatburger, with everything (and folks when they say everything, they mean everything). When it came, I thought, "Phif, this little thing can't cut it" I don't think I finished it. Not to mention the rings you have to split with the table.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Oct 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> MY GOD!  You mean there are places (outside Bangladesh I mean) that lack the sweet, pseudo-cajun goodness of Bojangles?  But where do you get biscuits and dirty rice?!




I haven't been to Bojangles since....hmm, 1987-88??  I heard there was one left in Miami, but it was in a place you didn't leave your car and stop at red lights.  It's been so long, I've forgotten what it was like.

Fast Food??  I love...do you hear...LOVE....Popeye's Fried Chicken, Spicy seasoned and with dirty rice and those sweet-assed buttered biscuits.  Mmmmmm....biscuits...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> (P.S. I did not knock up Queen D.)




*jaw drops*



Rel, you're my favorite.


----------



## FickleGM (Oct 19, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *SQUEEEEEL*
> 
> Culver's is like my FAVORITE THING EVER!  ((SOUTH DAKOTA, I MISS YOU!!!  Why did we move?!  YARG!))




If it makes you feel any better, I had Culver's yesterday and today after work and on my way to school...mmmmm....can't you taste it?

A better brand of beef makes a butter burger better...


----------



## Rel (Oct 19, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Rel, you're my favorite.




That may well be but I still did not get you pregnant.  I cannot be more clear on this point.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 19, 2005)

Krystal's. Every so often, I MUST have some of them. I wish we had a White Castle, because I suspect if eaten on a regular basis, it would supplant Krystal in my palate. 

Wendy's fries are good; main reason I love going there? No packets of ketchup, but little paper cups of it. Backyard Burger does them one better: they have bottles of ketchup on the table, like God intended.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 19, 2005)

I have been going to Taco Bellch a bit, and McD's every couple of weeks. Nearly daily I eat at the local Sub Express (many steps above Subway.)

As for Culver's, whenver I get the craving for fried cheese curds.
But as to the burgers and custard, Culver's would lose to Kopp's by a long shot except Kopp's is a 2 hour drive while Culver's is 5 minutes away (Kopp's is in and around Milwaukee.)


----------



## Xath (Oct 19, 2005)

Maryland has a State Fair.   It's delicious and one of my favorite times of the year, except I havn't been for a few years.

My mom used to be a manager for Bojangles.  But it was too long ago for me to have gotten free stuff out of it.  They're pretty much out of this area now.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 19, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Maryland has a State Fair.   It's delicious and one of my favorite times of the year, except I havn't been for a few years.
> 
> My mom used to be a manager for Bojangles.  But it was too long ago for me to have gotten free stuff out of it.  They're pretty much out of this area now.



 I believe the only one I've ever seen was in College Park... or at least, somewhere in that general direction.  *shrugs*  This is really a worthless and totally information-less post.

Enjoy!


----------



## Umbran (Oct 19, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My fast food crack is Taco Bell.




I know that Taco Hell is like a drug for some folks - but I swore off the stuff when I realized that, by weight, Taco Hell was less expensive than feeding our pet ball python.  

They should use that for advertising - "Taco Bell:  Cheaper than dead rats!"


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 19, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I know that Taco Hell is like a drug for some folks - but I swore off the stuff when I realized that, by weight, Taco Hell was less expensive than feeding our pet ball python.
> 
> They should use that for advertising - "Taco Bell:  Cheaper than dead rats!"



You don't feed live rats to your python?


----------



## Umbran (Oct 19, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You don't feed live rats to your python?




Nope.  That's cruel to the rats, and dangerous for the python.  Live rats tend to fight back, and reptiles, with their slow metabolism, are highly prone to infection from bite wounds.

Mind you, live rats are even cheaper


----------



## Zander (Oct 19, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> When I leave work in an hour, I am going to go to McDonald's and get a double cheeseburger... There is absolutely no stopping this craving.



The solution to your problem is obvious: move to the UK. Nothing will put you off burgers like the prospect of getting an incurable, fatal, brain-wasting disease, i.e. new variant CJD, commonly known as mad cow disease.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 19, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> When I leave work in an hour, I am going to go to McDonald's and get a double cheeseburger and an apple pie because I physically NEED it.  There is absolutely no stopping this craving.  I can't wait.



I'm the same but with dim sum. I have dim sum every Monday and Tuesday morning (while I do my reading for my seminars) and at least one other day each week. It's about as good for me as McDonalds would be (actually I think it involves even fewer vegetables). 

Regarding McDonalds, I keep having to remember their apple pies are good now. When I was growing up, they were indistinguishable from their hash browns.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Oct 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> That may well be but I still did not get you pregnant.  I cannot be more clear on this point.




Actually, "I, Rel, did not have sexual relations with Queen D _would _ be more clear".

Right?

_Right_?

*Right*!

(Dreams don't count).

Does the Universe know about this?


----------



## sniffles (Oct 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> MY GOD!  You mean there are places (outside Bangladesh I mean) that lack the sweet, pseudo-cajun goodness of Bojangles?  But where do you get biscuits and dirty rice?!



Nope, never heard of 'em. Evidently they don't have them in west Texas either, cuz that's where I'm originally from. We get our biscuits and Cajun rice at Popeye's. (Mmm, yes, MrFilthyIke, Popeye's makes the best biscuits!!) But for some reason there are only 3 Popeye's stores in the metro area - two of them are just a short way from my house, in what used to be considered the "black" part of town, and the other one is near a truck stop.
 
Yesterday I indulged my non-fast-food craving and went to Todai for lunch so I could get some tempura rolls. Don't tell Hedrin (my fiancee). He'll be so jealous.


----------



## Rel (Oct 19, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Does the Universe know about this?




Out of respect for the Universe (who is a very cool dude), I don't even *dream* of having sex with his wife.  I confine all my dirty designs on the Queen to poorly drawn, stick-figure porn while I'm awake and fully cognizant of what a depraved individual I am.


----------



## FickleGM (Oct 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Out of respect for the Universe (who is a very cool dude), I don't even *dream* of having sex with his wife.  I confine all my dirty designs on the Queen to poorly drawn, stick-figure porn while I'm awake and fully cognizant of what a depraved individual I am.




Well, at least you're cognizant of the fact, as that is the first step to recovery.  Of course, the rest of us have been for a while (cognizant of your depravity not depraved - well, maybe both...).

(Note to the Queen - try and handle Rel more carefully in the future, he can't help himself...we all know that he tries..._personally, I think that it is the horn and flowing mane_)


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Oct 19, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Out of respect for the Universe (who is a very cool dude), I don't even *dream* of having sex with his wife.  I confine all my dirty designs on the Queen to poorly drawn, stick-figure porn while I'm awake and fully cognizant of what a depraved individual I am.




So, now you think of Queen D as a _Stick _ Figure then?

Or will you be having Impure thoughts about Roy in Friday's Order of the Stick ?

You trully need help I think I know a pumpki-I mean pop psychologist that can help you with your problems.


----------



## FickleGM (Oct 19, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> So, now you think of Queen D as a _Stick _ Figure then?
> 
> Or will you be having Impure thoughts about Roy in Friday's Order of the Stick ?
> 
> You trully need help I think I know a pumpki-I mean pop psychologist that can help you with your problems.




It's the great pumpkin, Charlie Brown...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 19, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My fast food crack is Taco Bell.




Ditto


----------



## Dark Jezter (Oct 19, 2005)

My fast food crack is Wendy's Junior Bacon Cheeseburgers.  I love those things.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 19, 2005)

McDonalds is my food of choice, but I rarely eat there. Last Time I had one of the _Big Tasties_ I launched it at my face. I also love the Salads even though they contain morte fat then the burgers.

But for real fast food I go local. A local Fish & Chip shop does a Monster Burger, 3/4 pounder burger, 3 slices of cheese (melted to perfection) and 3 onion rings. love at first bite.

Also I can't stand French fries, I don't like'm. Give me fat chips any day.


----------



## orchid blossom (Oct 19, 2005)

Culver's is pretty good, but the place I really missed after I left Green Bay, WI is Storheim's.  Way, way better.  But it's a 2 location place.  If you've never been to Green Bay, you can't have Storheim's.  

Even harder to get to, the Penguin Drive-In in my home town of Manitowoc, WI.  I have never found a burger to match thiers.  (Ahhh, how I miss taking my Grandma grocery shopping and then going to the Penguin....)

National fast food places.... eh.  I go to Taco Bell cause it's close enough to my work to get there, back, and eat in my half hour lunch.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 19, 2005)

I like the way McDonalds tastes. Burger King, too. So does Kryptowife. We just can't eat it without being sure to be home within an hour or so. Tasty laxative. 

--BK, who thinks "mana in the desert" must have been Double Quarter Pounders With Cheese.


----------



## shaylon (Oct 20, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> bleh!  Jack in the Box?  Had those in Tucson, the only time they were good was when you might have been headed home from the bars in the wee morning hours....




I am shocked!  When I was out in Seattle I had a sourdough burger from Jack in the box and it was awesome!  Now that said it was the least important of the joints I mentioned but I would still like one.

-Shay


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2005)

I liked the Sourdough Jacks too.  We don't seem to have any Jack in the Box in Detroit--at least not that I know of, so I haven't eaten there in over five years, though.  I may be remembering them as better than they really are.

I also really miss Sonic.


----------



## shaylon (Oct 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I liked the Sourdough Jacks too.  We don't seem to have any Jack in the Box in Detroit--at least not that I know of, so I haven't eaten there in over five years, though.  I may be remembering them as better than they really are.
> 
> I also really miss Sonic.




Nope, none in Detroit.  Closest state on their map is in Illinois.  

A Sonic would be nice here, the closest one to Columbus is about an hour away in a small town called Nelsonville.

-Shay


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 20, 2005)

Lets see, fast choices

McD's : MMMmmmmm

Burger King:  Eat there

Wendy's:  Like that to.

Taco Bell:  mmmmm tacos mmmmm

Not a huge fan of the chicken places but will eat there.

Long John Silver is about the only one I don't like.

Then in Florida we have Checkers:  Nice big greasy burger,  Big Bufords :drool:

And we have a place called Moes, awsome borriotis.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> Nope, none in Detroit.  Closest state on their map is in Illinois.
> 
> A Sonic would be nice here, the closest one to Columbus is about an hour away in a small town called Nelsonville.



Very sad, IMO.

Y'know, one of our other favorite fast food places in Texas was Schlotsky's.  There's only one in the entire Detroit area that I know of, but occasionally we'll drive half an hour to go get one.  That's some good eatin' there.  We justify it as my wife "meeting" me near work for lunch, but realistically, it's nearly as far for me from work as it is for her from home.

One place that I've discovered here, though, is Baja Fresh.  I'm not sure if it truly qualifies as fast food, but I like it quite a bit.

Oddly enough, for someone who grew up in Texas, I'm not much of a Mexican food snob.  I'll eat very Americanized stuff all the time, as long as it's good.  Baja Fresh is pretty good.  My last boss, who was actually born and raised in Mexico City even had good things to say about them.  Although the best thing he had to say about them, probably, was that they were really close to our last office building before they relocated all of us to another part of town when the lease on that office space expired.

BD's Mongolian BBQ is fast, although they're not fast food per se.  That's probably the best thing going on culinarily in the entire Detroit region.  Which is pretty sad, really.  I've said it before, and I still stand by it; Texas food spanks Michigan food like a naughty little schoolgirl.  Another "not fast food, but still fast" favorite is Freebird's World Burrito. (Or should I type that FREEB!RDS WOЯLD BUЯRITO?)  Still only a few stores in Central(ish) Texas but dang do I miss them.  That's almost enough to convince me to move to San Antonio like my wife always is saying, even though I haven't even looked for a job there yet.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 20, 2005)

StupidSmurf said:
			
		

> Oh man....I love Quiznos, despite their lame ad campaign with the talking baby. Those commercials blow monkey chunks.



The Spongemonkeys were better.



			
				Zander said:
			
		

> The solution to your problem is obvious: move to the UK. Nothing will put you off burgers like the prospect of getting an incurable, fatal, brain-wasting disease, i.e. new variant CJD, commonly known as mad cow disease.



Ah, what sweet delicious prions... I'll be not eating that, thank you.

I do have a weakness for Taco Bell. The crunchwrap is most certanly "good to go." I get Burger Kind double cheeseburgers with lettuce and tomato sometimes, too. Those are yummy, and so much less greasy than McDonalds. I can even trick myself into considering them less unhealthy with the addition of the vegetables. I get a +10 circomstance bonus when lying to myself.

- Kemrain the Prion-Eating Spongemonkey in Denial.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 20, 2005)

McDonalds actually has pretty quality meat as far as fast food goes. Heh, swear off of red meat for a month, then go eat a hamburger. THEN tell us how it made you feel. 

Fast food isn't the culprit, cow is.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 20, 2005)

I almost always end up with a sourdough jack & curly fries once a week before D&D (there's one down the street from my DM's place, and it's pretty much there or McDonald's, because it's not like I have time to make anything if I want to get to the game on time)...

Taco Bell is good for lunch run about once a week. Yes, it's awful to go to Taco Bell in SoCal, with so many better options for Mexican fast food, but it's the closest place to the office, and cheap.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 20, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Y'know, one of our other favorite fast food places in Texas was Schlotsky's.  There's only one in the entire Detroit area that I know of, but occasionally we'll drive half an hour to go get one.  That's some good eatin' there.  We justify it as my wife "meeting" me near work for lunch, but realistically, it's nearly as far for me from work as it is for her from home.




MMmm... Schlotsky's is good too!


----------



## mojo1701 (Oct 20, 2005)

I can't believe no one's mentioned Harvey's.


----------



## sniffles (Oct 20, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one's mentioned Harvey's.



Another mystery restaurant! It's funny how regionalized these chains are. But then, you're in Canada.

I miss Sonic too. It's not out here in the Northwest, at least not in the Portland area. But they advertise on tv all the time, which drives me nuts. If it ain't in my town, I don't wanna hear about it!!   

There's a new franchise around here called Steamers that I like. They do Asian food, especially gyoza/dumplings and humbaos. I like having a place where I can get a nice big side order of edamame (soybeans for the uninitiated).


----------



## mojo1701 (Oct 20, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Another mystery restaurant! It's funny how regionalized these chains are. But then, you're in Canada.




I didn't think it WAS that regionalized. I mean, I see McDonald's commercials where they add a red maple leaf into the middle of the golden arches, but I thought that was a regional campaign...

Huh.

In either case, Harvey's burgers are great. Grilled to perfection. And they'll put the condiments/toppings/what-have-you right in front of you so you can choose yourself.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> In either case, Harvey's burgers are great. Grilled to perfection. And they'll put the condiments/toppings/what-have-you right in front of you so you can choose yourself.



Sounds kinda like Fuddrucker's.


----------



## elforcelf (Oct 20, 2005)

JD and others have you looked in the yellow pages? They may be one.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2005)

elforcelf said:
			
		

> JD and others have you looked in the yellow pages? They may be one.



What, a Sonic or a Jack in the Box?  Not recently, but I have since I moved here, yes.

Like Sniffles, we get Sonic commercials, even though apparently the nearest one is somewhere in Ohio.     That is teh suxx0rz.


----------



## elforcelf (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes,that what I meant.   Sorry that there is none near you.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Oct 21, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> MMmm... Schlotsky's is good too!




"No shirtsky, no shoesky's, no schlotzky's!"

I love their variation on the "No shirt, no shoes, no service" rule.


DM


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Oct 21, 2005)

We used to have 2 Schlotzky's.

But the guy who owned them went belly-up and they went out of Business.

I ended up going to BK before my Wed game.  Got their Chicken Fries.  They were actually pretty good.  Of course mine were fresh from the frier (as in too hot to touch) so they ACTUALLY tasted like fresh fried chicken like what we'd make at home.  (the Buffalo sauce also had enough kick to cover flavor loss).

Last night, we ate at Breadeuax Pizza, a division of Country Kitchen.  I think its a real regional chain, but they serve the best-soft crust pizza I've ever eaten from a Fast Food Chain.

In fact, only Pappa John's comes close.


----------



## Rel (Oct 21, 2005)

Because of this thread, I had to make a run for the border yesterday.


----------



## sniffles (Oct 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Because of this thread, I had to make a run for the border yesterday.



Why, is The Universe coming after you with a shotgun?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 21, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Why, is The Universe coming after you with a shotgun?



 *laughs*  5 points for Sniffles!  Good one!


----------



## mojo1701 (Oct 21, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *laughs*  5 points for Sniffles!  Good one!




You forgot to say "ding!"


----------



## Rel (Oct 21, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *laughs*  5 points for Sniffles!  Good one!




Just for that, I'm thinking about you naked, right NOW.



			
				Sniffles said:
			
		

> Why, is The Universe coming after you with a shotgun?




And you too.  You look like Liv Tyler, right?



			
				mojo1701 said:
			
		

> You forgot to say "ding!"




And you don't push your luck, mister.  I may not enjoy it but I'll think about you naked too, just for spite.


----------



## werk (Oct 21, 2005)

Hardees are good, Checkers I think are pretty much the same as Rally's, <drool>


When gaming a few years ago in Austin, TX, Burger king had a special on double bbq bacon cheeseburgers, so I'd drive thru and get like 10 to bring to the game as a surprise.  When you walk in with two super-dank burgers for everyone, the game just starts on a happy note (and doesn't break for food for a looooong time)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Just for that, I'm thinking about you naked, right NOW.




You sure know how to show a girl who's boss!  *shakes head*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 21, 2005)

werk said:
			
		

> Hardees are good, Checkers I think are pretty much the same as Rally's, <drool>
> 
> 
> When gaming a few years ago in Austin, TX, Burger king had a special on double bbq bacon cheeseburgers, so I'd drive thru and get like 10 to bring to the game as a surprise.  When you walk in with two super-dank burgers for everyone, the game just starts on a happy note (and doesn't break for food for a looooong time)



 When Burger King had their Rodeo Cheeseburgers, I used to do the same for my ex boyfriend and his band.


----------



## Rel (Oct 21, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> You sure know how to show a girl who's boss!  *shakes head*




That trick doesn't work on my wife anymore so I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## sniffles (Oct 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Just for that, I'm thinking about you naked, right NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 LOL!! 
Your wife is obviously a wise woman, Rel.


----------



## Rel (Oct 21, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Your wife is obviously a wise woman, Rel.




If she's so damn wise, how come she married me?



(It's because I'm hella sexy but that doesn't make her wise.)


----------



## mojo1701 (Oct 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And you don't push your luck, mister.  I may not enjoy it but I'll think about you naked too, just for spite.




Oh, I'll make you go blind.


----------



## Rel (Oct 21, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Oh, I'll make you go blind.




Trust me when I say that if I'm not blind by virtue of the life I've lived so far, you naked is not going to do it.  

Still, I might keep one "mind's eye" closed.  <- like that


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Oct 21, 2005)

We have a Subway and McD's here in Long Beach, but if you want a truly great fast food burger, fries, and the absolute best chocolate shake in existence, you go to the Corral Drive-In. Also home of the famous Tsunami Burger, which measures about a foot and a half in diameter. It's so big, and takes so long to prepare, you have to call a full 24 hours in advance to get one. 

It's too bad they'll be closed by the time I get off work. There's always lunchtime tomorrow.


----------



## sniffles (Oct 21, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If she's so damn wise, how come she married me?
> 
> 
> 
> (It's because I'm hella sexy but that doesn't make her wise.)



But she doesn't let you be boss, so she's got the best of all situations - a sexy man who does what she tells him to!   

Now must go satisfy craving for Wendy's chili...


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Oct 22, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Now must go satisfy craving for Wendy's chili...




Bleh...worked two years in an area where the only fast-food near by was Wendy's and Pollo Tropical...Pollo was too expensive.  I never want to see Wendy's for at least two years more.


----------



## AIM-54 (Oct 22, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> I must be one of the weird ones that hate Taco Bell. It may be a regional thing (I live in South-Eastern Utah), but my local Taco Time has better food and better service (except their drive-thru which is ridiculously slow).
> 
> As for the dollar-menu, I often get Wendy's or McDonald's dollar menu after working nights without a dinner break (2-9).




TACO TIME!!!  How I miss you...(I'm from Saskatoon)  Haven't had Taco Time in ages, but it seriously is way better than Taco Bell.  I'm always disappointed when I get it.  Chipotles, however, is my favorite burrito place.  They are huge and DELICIOUS.

My favorite burger place has to be A&W.  Only ran into them when I moved to S'toon, but I've seen one off the Metro in MD...still, a bit too far to transit, when there's a McDonald's 2 blocks from my house.  McD's is my usual fast food stop;  treated myself just last night, in fact.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 22, 2005)

In South Dakota, we have Taco John's for fast food "mexican".  They have these delicious little tater tots called Potato Oles! and I miss them dearly.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 22, 2005)

When I was in high school, we ate at Hardees (which I believe is just the regional version of Carl's Jr.) relatively frequently. They had a "Monster Burger," that was a half pound of hamburger, 4 slices of cheese, and 8 strips of bacon. I love(d) it. A number of them have closed, and I only rarely encounter Hardees, now...but it's one of the things that not only sparks my nostalgia for high school friendships, but also my abiding lust for bacon. MMMMM. 

I also like Seasoned Curly Fries, but those are ubiquitous.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 22, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Just for that, I'm thinking about you naked, right NOW.



 Oh. My. God.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 22, 2005)

If I had a Chipotles, a Chin's, and a Panera within a couple of blocks, I'd never have to go anywhere else to eat again.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 22, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> If I had a Chipotles, a Chin's, and a Panera within a couple of blocks, I'd never have to go anywhere else to eat again.



 Mmmm.  I could go for some Panera chicken soup and a hunk of bread right now.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 22, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> If I had a Chipotles, a Chin's, and a Panera within a couple of blocks, I'd never have to go anywhere else to eat again.




I have 2 of the 3 close by and about a dozwen other places...its too easy to eat out here.


----------



## Rel (Oct 23, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> When I was in high school, we ate at Hardees (which I believe is just the regional version of Carl's Jr.) relatively frequently. They had a "Monster Burger," that was a half pound of hamburger, 4 slices of cheese, and 8 strips of bacon. I love(d) it. A number of them have closed, and I only rarely encounter Hardees, now...but it's one of the things that not only sparks my nostalgia for high school friendships, but also my abiding lust for bacon. MMMMM.
> 
> I also like Seasoned Curly Fries, but those are ubiquitous.




There are Hardees all over the place down here.  When you guys come for one of the NC Game Days you'll have to stop in.

P.S.  If it makes you feel better go ahead and think about my wife naked so we're even.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow...this thread went into odd places......even for us


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 23, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> There are Hardees all over the place down here.  When you guys come for one of the NC Game Days you'll have to stop in.
> 
> P.S.  If it makes you feel better go ahead and think about my wife naked so we're even.



 It doesn't make me feel better, but I'll do it for the sake of sweet, sweet vengeance!


----------



## Rel (Oct 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow...this thread went into odd places......even for us




I object to your characterization of Hardees as "odd"!


----------



## fusangite (Oct 23, 2005)

So, it's looking like I'm the only person buying sticky rice wraps from street vendors, then.


----------



## shaylon (Oct 23, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> So, it's looking like I'm the only person buying sticky rice wraps from street vendors, then.




Heh.  Yeah not a lot of that around here.  Canada sounds like a fascinating place!  

On a seperate note, WTH is a Chin's?

-Shay


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 23, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> When I leave work in an hour, I am going to go to McDonald's and get a double cheeseburger and an apple pie because I physically NEED it.  There is absolutely no stopping this craving.  I can't wait.



According to Eric Schlosser in his book Fast Food Nation, the meat in a McDonald's burger patty has--on average--beef from over 1,000 cows from 11 different countries in it. The apple pie is specifically designed by chemists working for designer-taste companies to induce the very cravings of which you speak. According to the film Super Size Me, the majority of 100 nutritionists polled believed that it was unhealthy to eat at McDonald's more than once per month, and healthier to cut it out of one's diet altogether. The McDonald's corporation itself doesn't call it's customers "customers," it calls them "users." People who visit McDonald's more than once per week are considered "heavy users." In a lawsuit filed in New York by two girls blaming McDonald's for their obesity problems, the company stated in a brief that the health risks of eating their product were "well-documented." In other words, in its own defense, the company said "Hey, you know our food is really bad for you. It's not our fault if you eat it."

Here's the amazon.com blurb on Schlosser's book.



			
				Amazon.com said:
			
		

> On any given day, one out of four Americans opts for a quick and cheap meal at a fast-food restaurant, without giving either its speed or its thriftiness a second thought. Fast food is so ubiquitous that it now seems as American, and harmless, as apple pie. But the industry's drive for consolidation, homogenization, and speed has radically transformed America's diet, landscape, economy, and workforce, often in insidiously destructive ways. Eric Schlosser, an award-winning journalist, opens his ambitious and ultimately devastating exposé with an introduction to the iconoclasts and high school dropouts, such as Harlan Sanders and the McDonald brothers, who first applied the principles of a factory assembly line to a commercial kitchen. Quickly, however, he moves behind the counter with the overworked and underpaid teenage workers, onto the factory farms where the potatoes and beef are grown, and into the slaughterhouses run by giant meatpacking corporations. Schlosser wants you to know why those French fries taste so good (with a visit to the world's largest flavor company) and "what really lurks between those sesame-seed buns." Eater beware: forget your concerns about cholesterol, there is--literally--feces in your meat.
> 
> Schlosser's investigation reaches its frightening peak in the meatpacking plants as he reveals the almost complete lack of federal oversight of a seemingly lawless industry. His searing portrayal of the industry is disturbingly similar to Upton Sinclair's The Jungle, written in 1906: nightmare working conditions, union busting, and unsanitary practices that introduce E. coli and other pathogens into restaurants, public schools, and homes. Almost as disturbing is his description of how the industry "both feeds and feeds off the young," insinuating itself into all aspects of children's lives, even the pages of their school books, while leaving them prone to obesity and disease. Fortunately, Schlosser offers some eminently practical remedies. "Eating in the United States should no longer be a form of high-risk behavior," he writes. Where to begin? Ask yourself, is the true cost of having it "your way" really worth it?


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Oct 23, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> So, it's looking like I'm the only person buying sticky rice wraps from street vendors, then.




I *wish* we had street vendors like that!  Heck, we don't have many street vendors at all, it's f#$%in' Florida!

And We have numerous Chipotle's and Panera's near us, but for Mexican I live for, and die for, Tiajuana Flats and their awesome hot sauces (like Smack My Ass And Call Me Sally and Endorphine Rush).


----------



## fusangite (Oct 23, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Yeah not a lot of that around here.  Canada sounds like a fascinating place!



Well, Toronto and Vancouver's Chinatowns have this. I'm not so sure about the rest of the country.

I have to say I find it really weird that people consider fast food to be a modern, American thing. Your average medieval or ancient city in Europe or Asia had way more fast food available on the street than our cities do today. Hm.... I suddenly find myself wondering what the fast food scene was like in ancient Tenochtitlan.


----------



## AIM-54 (Oct 23, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Well, Toronto and Vancouver's Chinatowns have this. I'm not so sure about the rest of the country.
> 
> I have to say I find it really weird that people consider fast food to be a modern, American thing. Your average medieval or ancient city in Europe or Asia had way more fast food available on the street than our cities do today. Hm.... I suddenly find myself wondering what the fast food scene was like in ancient Tenochtitlan.




That reminds me of when I lived in Germany for a few months, one of my favorite fast food-type experiences was to go to a kebab place, run by some of the local Turks.  You'd go in, watch them carve the meat off the big chunk of meat being cooked on a sort of vertical spit, then put into a pita type bread (can't remember if it actually was or not) with various garnishings and a delicious tzatziki like sauce.  Very, very tasty.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 23, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> That reminds me of when I lived in Germany for a few months, one of my favorite fast food-type experiences was to go to a kebab place, run by some of the local Turks.  You'd go in, watch them carve the meat off the big chunk of meat being cooked on a sort of vertical spit, then put into a pita type bread (can't remember if it actually was or not) with various garnishings and a delicious tzatziki like sauce.  Very, very tasty.



Mmmm... _shawarma_.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 23, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> In other words, in its own defense, the company said "Hey, you know our food is really bad for you. It's not our fault if you eat it."




Wow, ForceUser.  You sure know how to make a girl feel like an uncontrollable, cracked-out junkie!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Wow, ForceUser.  You sure know how to make a girl feel like an uncontrollable, cracked-out junkie!!




make you feel good....


----------



## reveal (Oct 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow...this thread went into odd places......even for us




What's weird is no one has said they actually EAT the fast food in question. So maybe going "into odd places" is appropriate. Ever seen that scene in Dodgeball where Ben Stiller puts a slice of pizza down his pants?


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Wow, ForceUser.  You sure know how to make a girl feel like an uncontrollable, cracked-out junkie!!



I'm just concerned about your health.  

I think it's important to make people aware about just how incredibly bad fast food is for our health, for our communities, and for our society.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 24, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I'm just concerned about your health.
> 
> I think it's important to make people aware about just how incredibly bad fast food is for our health, for our communities, and for our society.



 I'm a generally healthy girl.  I'm thin, I eat a balanced diet, I'm active and, occasionally, I like to indulge... I appreciate your concern, but don't appreciate being made to feel like some sort of strange fast-food addict because I (like 6 million - or is it billion? - other people ) enjoy a McFlurry and cheeseburger from time to time.  Doesn't exactly convey a message of well-wishes.

*shrugs and smiles*  But, no biggie.  It's all fun and games here at EN World.


----------



## reveal (Oct 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm a generally healthy girl.  I'm thin, I eat a balanced diet, I'm active and, occasionally, I like to indulge... I appreciate your concern, but don't appreciate being made to feel like some sort of strange fast-food addict because I (like 6 million - or is it billion? - other people ) enjoy a McFlurry and cheeseburger from time to time.  Doesn't exactly convey a message of well-wishes.
> 
> *shrugs and smiles*  But, no biggie.  It's all fun and games here at EN World.




Plus there are so many others things to make you feel strange about.


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 24, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm a generally healthy girl.  I'm thin, I eat a balanced diet, I'm active and, occasionally, I like to indulge... I appreciate your concern, but don't appreciate being made to feel like some sort of strange fast-food addict because I (like 6 million - or is it billion? - other people ) enjoy a McFlurry and cheeseburger from time to time.  Doesn't exactly convey a message of well-wishes.
> 
> *shrugs and smiles*  But, no biggie.  It's all fun and games here at EN World.



I apologize if you took offense--as they say, it's impossible to determine tone on the internet. My purpose was to educate, not ridicule.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 24, 2005)

Besides, she's still young.  She has a few years of bad eating before ...things change


----------



## ssampier (Oct 24, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> TACO TIME!!!  How I miss you...(I'm from Saskatoon)  Haven't had Taco Time in ages, but it seriously is way better than Taco Bell.  I'm always disappointed when I get it.  Chipotles, however, is my favorite burrito place.  They are huge and DELICIOUS.




I used to get their large shredded beef taco all the time. It looks like they discontinued them  I do like the Chicken BLT Taco, however. All white-meat chicken with bacon, lettuce, and tomato, mmm.

As for locations, all they have them over Utah, at least; not sure about anywhere else.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Plus there are so many others things to make you feel strange about.



 *glares*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I apologize if you took offense--as they say, it's impossible to determine tone on the internet. My purpose was to educate, not ridicule.



 Hey - I understand entirely.    I do appreciate the information, it'll definately make me think twice about my next trip to McDonalds... if I go at all.

As a matter of fact, I packed my lunch this morning instead of banking on my usual trip to (Insert Fast Food Place Here).    Mmm... left over 'sketty.  I think I'll go heat that up right now!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, I packed my lunch this morning instead of banking on my usual trip to (Insert Fast Food Place Here).    Mmm... left over 'sketty.  I think I'll go heat that up right now!




Not only is it better eating, it will save you money to buy more gaming books


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not only is it better eating, it will save you money to buy more gaming books



 *big grin*  True dat!  We *need* more books!

... want to know a sad story?  The Universe and I sleep in the tiny bedroom in our apartment so that the master bedroom can be home to the book shelves, miniatures, and other gaming related things.  Sometimes, I think that seems backwards... other times, I think that I just need more books to fill up more space so that it would *really* justify the not having the bedroom in the master bedroom.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

That's not sad, though.


----------



## sniffles (Oct 25, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> According to Eric Schlosser in his book Fast Food Nation, the meat in a McDonald's burger patty has--on average--beef from over 1,000 cows from 11 different countries in it. The apple pie is specifically designed by chemists working for designer-taste companies to induce the very cravings of which you speak. According to the film Super Size Me, the majority of 100 nutritionists polled believed that it was unhealthy to eat at McDonald's more than once per month, and healthier to cut it out of one's diet altogether. The McDonald's corporation itself doesn't call it's customers "customers," it calls them "users." People who visit McDonald's more than once per week are considered "heavy users." In a lawsuit filed in New York by two girls blaming McDonald's for their obesity problems, the company stated in a brief that the health risks of eating their product were "well-documented." In other words, in its own defense, the company said "Hey, you know our food is really bad for you. It's not our fault if you eat it."
> 
> Here's the amazon.com blurb on Schlosser's book.



There's a point to be made: don't believe everything you read. Schlosser obviously has an axe to grind, so to speak. And there's a movie out there, I don't recall the title, but it's about a woman who _lost_ 37 pounds while eating daily at McDonald's - she ate more carefully than the ""Supersize Me" guy did. Of course you're going to have bad health effects if you eat only their fattiest foods. I'm actually on the side of McDonald's in this - they don't force anyone to eat their food. People need to take more responsibility for their own actions instead of always trying to find some big corporation to blame for their behavior.
I'm just saying.


----------



## Farganger (Oct 25, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> There's a point to be made: don't believe everything you read. Schlosser obviously has an axe to grind, so to speak. And there's a movie out there, I don't recall the title, but it's about a woman who _lost_ 37 pounds while eating daily at McDonald's - she ate more carefully than the ""Supersize Me" guy did. Of course you're going to have bad health effects if you eat only their fattiest foods. I'm actually on the side of McDonald's in this - they don't force anyone to eat their food. People need to take more responsibility for their own actions instead of always trying to find some big corporation to blame for their behavior.
> I'm just saying.




Well said.


----------



## Rel (Oct 25, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I'm actually on the side of McDonald's in this - they don't force anyone to eat their food. People need to take more responsibility for their own actions instead of always trying to find some big corporation to blame for their behavior.
> I'm just saying.




Perhaps.  

But I have heard that the Colonel, with his wee, beady eyes, puts something in his blend of eleven herbs and spices that makes you crave it fortnightly!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Perhaps.
> 
> But I have heard that the Colonel, with his wee, beady eyes, puts something in his blend of eleven herbs and spices that makes you crave it fortnightly!




the secret is it is not actually chicken......


----------



## Belen (Oct 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *big grin*  True dat!  We *need* more books!
> 
> ... want to know a sad story?  The Universe and I sleep in the tiny bedroom in our apartment so that the master bedroom can be home to the book shelves, miniatures, and other gaming related things.  Sometimes, I think that seems backwards... other times, I think that I just need more books to fill up more space so that it would *really* justify the not having the bedroom in the master bedroom.




See...there is nothing wrong with that.  You should see the 50 boxes of books that we just finished packing at my place.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> See...there is nothing wrong with that.  You should see the 50 boxes of books that we just finished packing at my place.




Just ship them to me so I can see them.....


----------



## Belen (Oct 25, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> There's a point to be made: don't believe everything you read. Schlosser obviously has an axe to grind, so to speak. And there's a movie out there, I don't recall the title, but it's about a woman who _lost_ 37 pounds while eating daily at McDonald's - she ate more carefully than the ""Supersize Me" guy did. Of course you're going to have bad health effects if you eat only their fattiest foods. I'm actually on the side of McDonald's in this - they don't force anyone to eat their food. People need to take more responsibility for their own actions instead of always trying to find some big corporation to blame for their behavior.
> I'm just saying.




Rock on, man.


----------



## Belen (Oct 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Just ship them to me so I can see them.....




Hah....I have spent decades on that collection.  I could not part with them.


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 25, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Schlosser obviously has an axe to grind, so to speak.



How so? Every conclusion he draws is based on data that he clearly cites, and the book is exhaustively researched with something like ten pages of bibliography. On what information are you basing your opinion? How does one woman's weight loss offset an epidemic of obesity that is reaching crisis proportions?


----------



## Belen (Oct 25, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> How so? Every conclusion he draws is based on data that he clearly cites, and the book is exhaustively researched with something like ten pages of bibliography. On what information are you basing your opinion? How does one woman's weight loss offset an epidemic of obesity that is reaching crisis proportions?




Because people choose to eat either bad or good food.  If I pass up a bowl of veggies for a bowl of ice cream, then it is my fault.

And I am overweight, but I am not going to whine and blame other people for my problem.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Hah....I have spent decades on that collection.  I could not part with them.




it was worth a shot, I understand how you feel


----------



## Belen (Oct 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it was worth a shot, I understand how you feel




Kudos for trying though.  The funny thing is that the 50 boxes does not include my RPG books. That accounts for an additional 12.  

And I wonder how I racked up credit card debt in college.  "My name is Dave and I am a ..book-buyer....."


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 25, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Because people choose to eat either bad or good food.  If I pass up a bowl of veggies for a bowl of ice cream, then it is my fault.
> 
> And I am overweight, but I am not going to whine and blame other people for my problem.



If it were an individual problem, I would agree with you. But one in three US children is overweight! That's a societal problem based upon the American diet, which is high in fat thanks to the amounts of fatty and processed foods we consume. It's such a problem that even Cookie Monster is preaching moderation!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Kudos for trying though.  The funny thing is that the 50 boxes does not include my RPG books. That accounts for an additional 12.




So, got any changelinjg you want to trade?  I'm trying to finish my collection of the game line.....


----------



## Belen (Oct 25, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> If it were an individual problem, I would agree with you. But one in three US children is overweight! That's a societal problem based upon the American diet, which is high in fat thanks to the amounts of fatty and processed foods we consume. It's such a problem that even Cookie Monster is preaching moderation!




It is not a societal problem.  People may want someone to blame, but that is just an easy way to excuse their behavior.  Personal responsibility needs to be preached more often rather than giving people an excuse to say..."it's their fault I'm fat."

Yes, there is a societal problem in the US, but it has more to do with a society that has moved away from personal responsibility rather than blame the "fast food industry."  The first person anyone should question about a problem should be the one in the mirror.


----------



## Belen (Oct 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, got any changelinjg you want to trade?  I'm trying to finish my collection of the game line.....




Actually, I own very few RPG books that do not relate to TSR/WOTC/d20


----------



## shaylon (Oct 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *big grin*  True dat!  We *need* more books!
> 
> ... want to know a sad story?  The Universe and I sleep in the tiny bedroom in our apartment so that the master bedroom can be home to the book shelves, miniatures, and other gaming related things.  Sometimes, I think that seems backwards... other times, I think that I just need more books to fill up more space so that it would *really* justify the not having the bedroom in the master bedroom.




I think that is a touching story of a gaming couple in love!  Not a sad story about space!  You have your priorites straight, so what if you have a small bedroom now, someday soon you'll have a giant house with a big bedroom and a HUGE basement to put the library in.

-Shay


----------



## Rel (Oct 25, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> If it were an individual problem, I would agree with you. But one in three US children is overweight! That's a societal problem based upon the American diet, which is high in fat thanks to the amounts of fatty and processed foods we consume. It's such a problem that even Cookie Monster is preaching moderation!




If only that darned fat didn't taste so good!  I blame the fat itself!


----------



## Rel (Oct 25, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> I think that is a touching story of a gaming couple in love!  Not a sad story about space!  You have your priorites straight, so what if you have a small bedroom now, someday soon you'll have a giant house with a big bedroom and a HUGE basement to put the library in.
> 
> -Shay




Well said!

So long as the bedroom is big enough for a bed and the love swing and the monkey bars, what more space do you need?!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well said!
> 
> So long as the bedroom is big enough for a bed and the love swing and the monkey bars, what more space do you need?!




plenty of places to tie people to


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> plenty of places to tie people to



 *gasp!*  Crothian's a kinky one!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *gasp!*  Crothian's a kinky one!!




ya...kinky...it's not to keep them from escaping.....


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 25, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Trust me when I say that if I'm not blind by virtue of the life I've lived so far, you naked is not going to do it.



I'm going to bin that along with all the other TMI posts I've seen of yours.     The last thing I need is to be picturing you, not only naked, but also spanking your monkey.


----------



## Rel (Oct 25, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm going to bin that along with all the other TMI posts I've seen of yours.     The last thing I need is to be picturing you, not only naked, but also spanking your monkey.




You might want to ask for a larger bin for Christmas.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 25, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> How so? Every conclusion he draws is based on data that he clearly cites, and the book is exhaustively researched with something like ten pages of bibliography. On what information are you basing your opinion? How does one woman's weight loss offset an epidemic of obesity that is reaching crisis proportions?



Crisis proportions?  Is that the next stage up from "super sized" proportions?

Seriously though; dramatic much?  The problem isn't that fast food is available, the problem is that people in general don't have very healthy habits.  That's not MacDonald's fault, that's their own damn fault.  Despite the fact that I and my family very much like some fast food, especially Taco Bell (and Arby's), we're not very overweight.  Actually, I'm the only one who's overweight at all, and only by 20-25 lbs. or so.  My wife is about 125 lbs at 5'4", which is pretty thin, and all of our kids are thin.  Heck, two of my boys look emaciated more often than not, despite the fact that they eat plenty.

True, we've got good genetics on our side in terms of weight, but at my age, that only helps a little bit.  Healthy lifestyle is what matters.  Blaming the fast food industry is irresponsible and frankly kinda insulting.  Go see what Dr. Phil tells anyone who's overweight for my succinct view on the question.


----------



## sniffles (Oct 25, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> How so? Every conclusion he draws is based on data that he clearly cites, and the book is exhaustively researched with something like ten pages of bibliography. On what information are you basing your opinion? How does one woman's weight loss offset an epidemic of obesity that is reaching crisis proportions?



Edited to get the thread back on topic - never mind!   

I ate more fast food last week that I normally do. I blame this thread.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I ate more fast food last week that I normally do. I blame this thread.




me too and I regreted it the next day.....


----------



## reveal (Oct 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> me too and I regreted it the next day.....




I had some Taco Bell and made a run to the border.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I had some Taco Bell and made a run to the border.




I perfer to keep a toilet closer then that


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Edited to get the thread back on topic - never mind!
> 
> I ate more fast food last week that I normally do. I blame this thread.



 You're welcome.


----------



## reveal (Oct 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I perfer to keep a toilet closer then that




Mine's next to the fridge. I'm pretty efficient.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I perfer to keep a toilet closer then that



 Why does that statement get a "too cool" smiley?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Mine's next to the fridge. I'm pretty efficient.




the wife must like that


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Why does that statement get a "too cool" smiley?




because I took his play on words and responded to it as if I was taking it literally, and that's just too cool


----------



## sniffles (Oct 25, 2005)

We need an "oversharing" smilie. I really don't need to know about Crothian's toileting habits!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> We need an "oversharing" smilie. I really don't need to know about Crothian's toileting habits!




ACtually, I said very little about the actual habits....but if you would like I can devulge quite a bit of information.  I will cover all five senses, too.....


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Crisis proportions?  Is that the next stage up from "super sized" proportions?
> 
> Seriously though; dramatic much?



If it's dramatic, I'm not the drama queen; that honor goes to the Surgeon General


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> If it's dramatic, I'm not the drama queen; that honor goes to the Surgeon General




Then how about this? The next time someone says "I like to eat/do X" don't come in and say "Don't eat/do X! X is bad for you!" _That's_ being a drama queen and threadcrapping all at once. You don't care about Queen D's health. You just wanted a chance to get on your soapbox and proclaim that McDonald's is contributing to the continuing obesity of Americans. By all means, go ahead and make your proclomations; just start your own thread for it.


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 26, 2005)

On a somewhat related sidenote, I have a cold right now I am ravenously hungry.  I just ate dinner, but am still hungry.  Do colds normally do this?


----------



## fusangite (Oct 26, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> On a somewhat related sidenote, I have a cold right now I am ravenously hungry.  I just ate dinner, but am still hungry.  Do colds normally do this?



Only when you treat the symptoms the way I do.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Then how about this? The next time someone says "I like to eat/do X" don't come in and say "Don't eat/do X! X is bad for you!" _That's_ being a drama queen and threadcrapping all at once. You don't care about Queen D's health. You just wanted a chance to get on your soapbox and proclaim that McDonald's is contributing to the continuing obesity of Americans. By all means, go ahead and make your proclomations; just start your own thread for it.



I'm with reveal here. I don't disagree with a single point in the book you cite but I wouldn't bring it up on a thread like this. _Of course_ fast food's bad for you. I thought that was the premise of the thread.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Wrappers of Big MACs and I guess other foods at McDonalds will now be having the nutrition info on it.


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wrappers of Big MACs and I guess other foods at McDonalds will now be having the nutrition info on it.




I thought they were going to have big print on the wrapper that says "WARNING: EATING THIS WILL KILL YOU. TRY THE FRUIT, YOU FAT BASTARD."


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 26, 2005)

Galeros said:
			
		

> On a somewhat related sidenote, I have a cold right now I am ravenously hungry.  I just ate dinner, but am still hungry.  Do colds normally do this?




"Feed a cold, starve a fever."


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Then how about this? The next time someone says "I like to eat/do X" don't come in and say "Don't eat/do X! X is bad for you!" _That's_ being a drama queen and threadcrapping all at once. You don't care about Queen D's health. You just wanted a chance to get on your soapbox and proclaim that McDonald's is contributing to the continuing obesity of Americans. By all means, go ahead and make your proclomations; just start your own thread for it.



I started it in this thread because it was on-topic. I do care about Queen D's health, as much as I care about the health of every single person who puts that crap into their bodies. Soapbox? Sure. Unwelcome? Appears so. Unwarranted, off-topic, or rude? No. Rude--that's you calling me a drama queen.  :\


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I started it in this thread because it was on-topic. I do care about Queen D's health, as much as I care about the health of every single person who puts that crap into their bodies. Soapbox? Sure. Unwelcome? Appears so. Unwarranted, off-topic, or rude? No. Rude--that's you calling me a drama queen.  :\




Rude is pulling out your soapbox to crap on something that brings another person happiness. If this had been a thread discussing what kinds of cigarettes people like, would you have jumped in and said "Smoking can kill you. You should stop?" I doubt it because everyone with an ounce of sense knows that inhaling smoke into your lungs will kill you.

So why do it in this thread? At this point, everyone here is, apparently, well aware of the fact that food at fast food restaurants are crawling with saturated fats and the like. So why jump up and try to "save us" here? Why not let people enjoy themselves and have a pleasent discussion of what they like?


----------



## fusangite (Oct 26, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I started it in this thread because it was on-topic. I do care about Queen D's health, as much as I care about the health of every single person who puts that crap into their bodies. Soapbox? Sure. Unwelcome? Appears so. Unwarranted, off-topic, or rude? No. Rude--that's you calling me a drama queen.  :\



What you are doing here is suggesting that QD is not smart enough to know fast food is bad for her. _That's_ insulting. Your message in this thread is, "If people don't live as I live, it is because they are basically unintelligent or ignorant." Every person on this thread knows fast food is thoroughly unhealthy; that's why we're discussing it as a guilty pleasure. 

I personally encourage people in their early 20s, as QD is, to drink heavily, eat fast food and enjoy all the physically taxing yet enjoyable passtimes that their bodies won't be able to handle even 10 years hence.

EDIT: Reveal beat me to it by a few seconds. To be fair, I made the mistake ForceUser made with the vegetarianism thread but then realized what an ass I was being and suggested that others stop giving the vegetarians a hard time. So, there is still time to repent, ForceUser.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I thought they were going to have big print on the wrapper that says "WARNING: EATING THIS WILL KILL YOU. TRY THE FRUIT, YOU FAT BASTARD."



McDonalds should put that on their wrappers preemptively; I bet sales would increase. Then they could produce a limited edition of wrappers promoted by Paris Hilton that changed the final words to "YOU BULIMIC SLUT."


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 26, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> McDonalds should put that on their wrappers preemptively; I bet sales would increase. Then they could produce a limited edition of wrappers promoted by Paris Hilton that changed the final words to "YOU BULIMIC SLUT."



 I just shot water out my nose!  Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I just shot water out my nose!  Thanks, I needed that!




you needed water out your nose??


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you needed water out your nose??



 I needed to laugh so hard that I shot water out my nose... sorry that wasn't clear.  

... I wish I had a shooting water out my nose smiley.  That would rock... need to put that on my to-do list.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I shot water out my nose... sorry that wasn't clear.




of course it wasn't clear...its water coming out your nose!!


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Rude is pulling out your soapbox to crap on something that brings another person happiness.







			
				fusangate said:
			
		

> What you are doing here is suggesting that QD is not smart enough to know fast food is bad for her. That's insulting.



Heh. Now who's being the drama queen?   

Yeah, everyone knows that fast food is "bad." I thought I knew that too. Then I read up on the subject and discovered _just how bad it really is_. "Bad" does not describe its badness sufficiently, and I wish to share that with every person I know. I wanted to share it with ENWorld, which is my favorite online community. Not out of spite, not to derail a thread, not to make myself seem important, but to share information on the topic that I have and others don't. I'm really angry that you're attacking me for it.


----------



## player 2 (Oct 26, 2005)

Back on topic . . . I don't eat fast food very often (had surgery a few yers ago and I can't handle the grease very often!), but when I am back in the Midwest, I crave Steak and Shake.  They have great cheese fries and great milkshakes   I also miss Culvers', more for the frozen custard than the burgers though.  I LOVE ice cream . . YUM


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 26, 2005)

player 2 said:
			
		

> Back on topic . . . I don't eat fast food very often (had surgery a few yers ago and I can't handle the grease very often!), but when I am back in the Midwest, I crave Steak and Shake.  They have great cheese fries and great milkshakes   I also miss Culvers', more for the frozen custard than the burgers though.  I LOVE ice cream . . YUM



 Ice cream is my second favorite food... second only to nachos.  Mmm.  Processed, melted cheese-food.

The perfect meal would be nachos followed by vanilla ice cream with those tiny little gummy bears sprinkled on top.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Steak And shake is okay, but it can be very hit and miss from store to store and even at the same store.  We have plenty here but becasue of that incosistance I stay away more then I used to.


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> Heh. Now who's being the drama queen?
> 
> Yeah, everyone knows that fast food is "bad." I thought I knew that too. Then I read up on the subject and discovered _just how bad it really is_. "Bad" does not describe its badness sufficiently, and I wish to share that with every person I know. I wanted to share it with ENWorld, which is my favorite online community. Not out of spite, not to derail a thread, not to make myself seem important, but to share information on the topic that I have and others don't. I'm really angry that you're attacking me for it.




And I'm angry that you've decided to espouse your views and veil them as "helping." Most people call it "butting in." No one asked for your opinion on the merits, or lack thereof, on the nutrion of fast food.

We. Don't. Care. We eat fast foods. Yes, it's really bad for you. We don't care how bad. Some of us smoke. Yes, it's bad for you but it makes some people feel good. Some of us drink. Same as smoking. Some of us drive fast even though speeding is directly related to most car accidents. Hell, we're inundated _every single day_ with someone in the media telling us how bad stuff is for us. For gawd's sake, let us enjoy our ing McDonald's for one single minute without having worry that the nutrition and safety monitors aren't going to come by and chastise us for our decisions.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 26, 2005)

All I gotta say is that Super Size Me made me want a Big Mac.

Oh yeah, Taco Bell after a night out at a bar or having a few beers at a friend's house (yes, I know what beer does to me before anyone ties to tell me) is the best.

Kane


----------



## Tobold Hornblower (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> ... If this had been a thread discussing what kinds of cigarettes people like, ...



That'd be Ol' Toby, it would--from the South Farthing.  And it'd be better in a pipe.

Now how 'bout somebody go an' start up a Halloween candy thread.  Good ol' ForceUzer can preach us the woes of rotten teeth.

Puff. puff. blooowwwww...


----------



## ForceUser (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> And I'm angry that you've decided to espouse your views and veil them as "helping." Most people call it "butting in." No one asked for your opinion on the merits, or lack thereof, on the nutrion of fast food.
> 
> We. Don't. Care. We eat fast foods. Yes, it's really bad for you. We don't care how bad. Some of us smoke. Yes, it's bad for you but it makes some people feel good. Some of us drink. Same as smoking. Some of us drive fast even though speeding is directly related to most car accidents. Hell, we're inundated _every single day_ with someone in the media telling us how bad stuff is for us. For gawd's sake, let us enjoy our ing McDonald's for one single minute without having worry that the nutrition and safety monitors aren't going to come by and chastise us for our decisions.



I'm sorry you feel that way. Well, don't let me bother anyone anymore. Guess I'm not cool enough to hang with the /ooc clique.


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you feel that way. Well, don't let me bother anyone anymore. Guess I'm not cool enough to hang with the /ooc clique.




Hang out all you want. Just don't preach when no one asks. And what's an /ooc clique?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Hang out all you want. Just don't preach when no one asks. And what's an /ooc clique?



 I daresay it's you and your little gang of hoodlums, Reveal.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> And what's an /ooc clique?




I guess people the people that here a lot though we would be an off topic clique...even though there is no clique.....


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I daresay it's you and your little gang of hoodlums, Reveal.




What do you mean his gang?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What do you mean his gang?



 Hehehe.  Just admit it, Crothian, you like the idea of being a hoodlum in a clique!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Hehehe.  Just admit it, Crothian, you like the idea of being a hoodlum in a clique!




I have no problem with that, I have a problem with it being Reveal's gang!!


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have no problem with that, I have a problem with it being Reveal's gang!!




You can be the Sharks and I'll be the Jets. _When you're a Jet, you're a Jet all the way!_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 26, 2005)

And that's enough of the bickering, kids.

Behave, hmm?

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 26, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I have to say I find it really weird that people consider fast food to be a modern, American thing. Your average medieval or ancient city in Europe or Asia had way more fast food available on the street than our cities do today.



It _is_ a modern, American thing.  Usage of the term "fast food" is more than just "food you get fast."  It carries with it the connotation of going to a restaurant where you order at the counter (or the drive-through), get your food there too, take it back to your table where you get no further service in terms of, say, waiters, and you bus your own table.  It carries with it also the connotation of a "kitchen" where mass produced food components are assemblied in modern factory-like assembly line processes by "workers" that nobody even calls cooks in the loosest sense of that word.

Maybe usage is different in Canada, or quite likely in places like Northern Europe where English isn't the native language, but in America, if you say "fast food" that's what you mean.  It's quite distinct from getting pre-cooked food from, say, a street vendor.  It's not at all just food you can get fast.  When I lived in Argentina, I ate a lot of food that was available immediately upon order, but I only ate fast food once.  And that's when I was at MacDonald's in Buenos Aires.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It _is_ a modern, American thing.  Usage of the term "fast food" is more than just "food you get fast."  It carries with it the connotation of going to a restaurant where you order at the counter (or the drive-through), get your food there too, take it back to your table where you get no further service in terms of, say, waiters, and you bus your own table.  It carries with it also the connotation of a "kitchen" where mass produced food components are assemblied in modern factory-like assembly line processes by "workers" that nobody even calls cooks in the loosest sense of that word.



Interesting point. You're right. For me, "fast food" has only some of the connotations you list. I don't drive and, when I get those Sausage McMuffins I love so much, I always get takeout. So, at the level of individual experience, there isn't a whole lot of difference between standing in line on the street and getting a sticky rice wrap in a brown paper bag and standing in line in a McDonalds and ending up with a Sausage McMuffin in a bag. Also, don't you find that Subway's emergence as a fast food model has challenged some of this?







> Maybe usage is different in Canada, or quite likely in places like Northern Europe where English isn't the native language, but in America, if you say "fast food" that's what you mean.  It's quite distinct from getting pre-cooked food from, say, a street vendor.  It's not at all just food you can get fast.  When I lived in Argentina, I ate a lot of food that was available immediately upon order, but I only ate fast food once.  And that's when I was at MacDonald's in Buenos Aires.



I'm just musing here but I think another factor in how I think about fast food may be the change in McDonald's ownership model in Canada since I was a kid; some McDonalds stores are now small franchises, owned by families, with limited menus that don't include everything you get in the big stores they built in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 26, 2005)

ForceUser said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you feel that way. Well, don't let me bother anyone anymore. Guess I'm not cool enough to hang with the /ooc clique.



Wow! I'm one of the cool kids somewhere! Hurray for small ponds!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 26, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Also, don't you find that Subway's emergence as a fast food model has challenged some of this?



Possibly, although it's still "order at a counter, no waiters, and assembly line building of your product of mass-produced food components."  Subway not being "cooked" as part of the assembly seems to be the biggest difference.  Although the customer being the supervisor and telling the worker exactly how to assemble the sandwich is pretty significant too.

But I agree that what can or cannot pass muster under daily usage of the term "fast food" is undergoing a bit of evolution, partly because of new chains that are deliberately trying to expand what types of things can be offered.  Subway was one of the first of those, but Quizno's and others are expaning it as well.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2005)

FickleGM said:
			
		

> It's the great pumpkin, Charlie Brown...




How does everything always return to pumpkin toting?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 26, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> How does everything always return to pumpkin toting?



 *innocent look*  I don't know.  Ask Rel.  He knows.


----------



## Rel (Oct 26, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> How does everything always return to pumpkin toting?




Because, you silly, pumpkin toting is the most important thing in the universe (not to be confused with The Universe).


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Because, you silly, pumpkin toting is the most important thing in the universe (not to be confused with The Universe).



Great, now I've got images of The_Universe inserting all kinds of things into his orifices.  You just aren't giving the mind's eye any breaks lately, are you?


----------



## Rel (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Great, now I've got images of The_Universe inserting all kinds of things into his orifices.  You just aren't giving the mind's eye any breaks lately, are you?




You mean like a bacon double cheeseburger? 

I get enough grief about my own filthy mind without you trying to make me responsible for yours too.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I get enough grief about my own filthy mind without you trying to make me responsible for yours too.



In the spirit of "blame society, or at least someone else, for your own problems" which we've had in this thread so far, I am absolutely trying to make you responsible for my dirty mind.


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You mean like a bacon double cheeseburger?
> 
> I get enough grief about my own filthy mind without you trying to make me responsible for yours too.




"Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun" just took on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun" just took on a whole new meaning.



 Thanks for ruining lunch for me!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 26, 2005)

*blank stare*  Wow.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Because, you silly, pumpkin toting is the most important thing in the universe (not to be confused with The Universe).



 *chuckles*  My Halloween avatar is Piglet toting a pumpkin.  That's... kinda dirty.


----------



## Rel (Oct 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *chuckles*  My Halloween avatar is Piglet toting a pumpkin.  That's... kinda dirty.




Leave it to you to turn sweet, innocent little Piglet into something dirty...

I suppose that YOU want me to be responsible for YOUR filthy mind too now, huh?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Leave it to you to turn sweet, innocent little Piglet into something dirty...
> 
> I suppose that YOU want me to be responsible for YOUR filthy mind too now, huh?



 Nope - I'm well aware that my dirty mind is entirely my fault.  However, I will say that you boys certainly seem to make it dirtier.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey - so - back on topic!

Has anyone tried the new Papa John's pan pizza?  It looks mighty delicious.  I *heart* pizza.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Crisis proportions?  Is that the next stage up from "super sized" proportions?
> 
> Seriously though; dramatic much?  The problem isn't that fast food is available, the problem is that people in general don't have very healthy habits.  That's not MacDonald's fault, that's their own damn fault.  Despite the fact that I and my family very much like some fast food, especially Taco Bell (and Arby's), we're not very overweight.  Actually, I'm the only one who's overweight at all, and only by 20-25 lbs. or so.  My wife is about 125 lbs at 5'4", which is pretty thin, and all of our kids are thin.  Heck, two of my boys look emaciated more often than not, despite the fact that they eat plenty.
> 
> True, we've got good genetics on our side in terms of weight, but at my age, that only helps a little bit.  Healthy lifestyle is what matters.  Blaming the fast food industry is irresponsible and frankly kinda insulting.  Go see what Dr. Phil tells anyone who's overweight for my succinct view on the question.




There's a lot to be said for genetics and having an active lifestyle.  My grandfather is 92 years old.  He begins every day with bacon, eggs, buttered toast with jam, and a cup of coffee.  He also eats fast food a couple of times per week.  But he also exercises and still works in his own garden.

At his latest doctor's appointment, he was told that he was healthier than most guys 20 years younger than himself and that he would probably live to be at least 100 years old.

I also agree wholeheartedly that blaming the fast food industry for obesity is downright stupid.  It's similar to people who sue cigarette companies because _*gasp*_ they got lung cancer after smoking for several years.  It's hard for me to feel sympathy for people who develop health problems resulting from overindulgence in behavior that they knew was bad for them but did anyway.

Anyways, that's just my thoughts.  I won't derail the thread anymore.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hey - so - back on topic!
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Papa John's pan pizza?  It looks mighty delicious.  I *heart* pizza.




Back on topic, OK.

So a pizza with meat and cheeseburgers are great for balanced meals.

Pizza: crust = bread, sauce and possible toppings = fruit and vegetables, cheese = dairy, and meat = meat.

Cheeseburger: bun = bread, cheese = dairy, beef = meat, toppings (pickles) = vegetables.

I eat very healthy.   

So if my meals are balanced among the food groups, does that make them true neutral?


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So if my meals are balanced among the food groups, does that make them true neutral?




Only if you eat them RAW.


----------



## Belen (Oct 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hey - so - back on topic!
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Papa John's pan pizza?  It looks mighty delicious.  I *heart* pizza.




Luckily, work paid for it.  It was disgusting.  I led to an all day upset stomache and I only had peperoni and cheese....

with a side of warm pumpkin pie extra cinnamon and vanilla ice cream....

It's all Rel's fault.

Speaking of Rel, if he wants to participate in the Worldwide D&D Gameday at AFNG, then he needs to sign up.      I am working on the next DMs dinner, which will probably be early December.


----------



## Belen (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Only if you eat them RAW.




That's against the rules.


----------



## sniffles (Oct 26, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> with a side of warm pumpkin pie extra cinnamon and vanilla ice cream....



You ruined it! Ice cream on pumpkin pie?! Scandalous!   

So does sushi from a conveyor belt qualify as fast food?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 26, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> You ruined it! Ice cream on pumpkin pie?! Scandalous!



Well, do you mean actual pumpkin pie, or do you mean "pumpkin pie?"

Me, I like actual pumpkin pie by itself, most often, but I won't argue with a dollop of whipped cream or french vanilla or natural vanilla bean ice cream.  Come to think of it, I don't mind "pumpkin pie" the same way.


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, do you mean actual pumpkin pie, or do you mean "pumpkin pie?"
> 
> Me, I like actual pumpkin pie by itself, most often, but I won't argue with a dollop of whipped cream or french vanilla or natural vanilla bean ice cream.  Come to think of it, I don't mind "pumpkin pie" the same way.




_Tote, tote, tote
Tote that pumpkin!

Ding, ding, ding
Ring her bell!_


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ding, ding, ding
> Ring her bell!



Sorry; I don't have three dings.


----------



## Belen (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> _Tote, tote, tote
> Tote that pumpkin!
> 
> Ding, ding, ding
> Ring her bell!_




Oh...ow...you made me think about the jawa dudes from Spaceballs

_dink,dink_

Pumpkin-toter!


----------



## Rel (Oct 26, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Speaking of Rel, if he wants to participate in the Worldwide D&D Gameday at AFNG, then he needs to sign up.      I am working on the next DMs dinner, which will probably be early December.




I meant to shoot you an e-mail about this.  Unfortunately it turns out that that's the weekend that we're visiting my wife's family in Memphis.  Can't make it this year.

But do let me know about the DM Dinner.


----------



## sniffles (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, do you mean actual pumpkin pie, or do you mean "pumpkin pie?"
> 
> Me, I like actual pumpkin pie by itself, most often, but I won't argue with a dollop of whipped cream or french vanilla or natural vanilla bean ice cream.  Come to think of it, I don't mind "pumpkin pie" the same way.



I will never be able to think of pumpkin pie in the same way now.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Possibly, although it's still "order at a counter, no waiters, and assembly line building of your product of mass-produced food components."  Subway not being "cooked" as part of the assembly seems to be the biggest difference.  Although the customer being the supervisor and telling the worker exactly how to assemble the sandwich is pretty significant too.
> 
> But I agree that what can or cannot pass muster under daily usage of the term "fast food" is undergoing a bit of evolution, partly because of new chains that are deliberately trying to expand what types of things can be offered.  Subway was one of the first of those, but Quizno's and others are expaning it as well.



Yep -- aren't they doing stuff with the starchy/cream soups? That seem like another obvious avenue of expension.


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 26, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Great, now I've got images of The_Universe inserting all kinds of things into his orifices.  You just aren't giving the mind's eye any breaks lately, are you?



 Oh. My. God. Please, make it stop. Someone, make it stop!


----------



## reveal (Oct 26, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Oh. My. God. Please, make it stop. Someone, make it stop!




Take it like a man.


----------



## Rel (Oct 26, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Take it like a man.




Or a gaymaster.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 26, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Or a gaymaster.



Dogpile on The_Universe!

And don't no one tell me dogpiling is wrong!


----------



## The_Universe (Oct 27, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Dogpile on The_Universe!
> 
> And don't no one tell me dogpiling is wrong!



 It is. Especially on me. 

And I am not the gaymaster. 

(how do I get involved in these? I wasn't even *here!*)


----------



## Crothian (Oct 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> (how do I get involved in these? I wasn't even *here!*)




If you were here, you'd be safe.....


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Oct 27, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *big grin*  True dat!  We *need* more books!
> 
> ... want to know a sad story?  The Universe and I sleep in the tiny bedroom in our apartment so that the master bedroom can be home to the book shelves, miniatures, and other gaming related things.  Sometimes, I think that seems backwards... other times, I think that I just need more books to fill up more space so that it would *really* justify the not having the bedroom in the master bedroom.




What?  That's not normal for couples?? *looks at the fact the wife and him sleep in the "Den" room and the books/'puter/crafts area is in the main room*


----------



## Belen (Oct 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> It is. Especially on me.
> 
> And I am not the gaymaster.
> 
> (how do I get involved in these? I wasn't even *here!*)




I'd blame the wife by reason of association.  Otherwise, it was Col. Mustard in the sack with a pumpkin.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 27, 2005)

Back onto the original topic. I only had a bowl of cereal for breakfast before going to work and I'm out of the snacks I keep at my desk normally for munching. Now I'm craving a sausage mcmuffin with egg. Or two of them. And hash browns. And it is a craving that won't be satisfied today.  Dangit.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Back onto the original topic. I only had a bowl of cereal for breakfast before going to work and I'm out of the snacks I keep at my desk normally for munching. Now I'm craving a sausage mcmuffin with egg. Or two of them. And hash browns. And it is a craving that won't be satisfied today.  Dangit.



 That sounds absolutely delicious.  I had Rice Krispies for breakfast... not satisfying.  I could definately go for a fast food fix this afternoon.


----------



## reveal (Oct 27, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> That sounds absolutely delicious.  I had Rice Krispies for breakfast... not satisfying.  I could definately go for a fast food fix this afternoon.




We had a roast going yesterday in the crockpot but, for whatever reason, there was a power outage and the roast was a loss. We ended up getting Taco Bell. It was good, but I would've preferred roast. AND I left my leftovers (I always get a lot and have some for lunch the next day) at home this morning.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 27, 2005)

I hit McD's on my way to work this morning for a little breakfast burrito magic.  I love those things.


----------



## reveal (Oct 27, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I hit McD's on my way to work this morning for a little breakfast burrito magic.  I love those things.




Those are good. When I was 18, I used to skip morning college classes just to sit in the McD's parking lot, eating breakfast buritto's, and listening to Howard Stern.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We had a roast going yesterday in the crockpot but, for whatever reason, there was a power outage and the roast was a loss. We ended up getting Taco Bell. It was good, but I would've preferred roast. AND I left my leftovers (I always get a lot and have some for lunch the next day) at home this morning.



 I *hate* that!  But, I'm not only Queen Dopplepopolis... I'm also Queen of Forgetting Stuff at Home.  

Like today... I realized in the middle of my first class today that I forgot to print out my take home midterm for my hardest class this semester.  There was much mental swearing... and now, after the 45 minute drive BACK home, I'll be leaving momentarily to make the 45 minute drive BACK to school to hand the damn thing in.

But - I'll get a nice lunch here at home.  *shrug*


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I left my leftovers (I always get a lot and have some for lunch the next day) at home this morning.



Sounds like you need to go back to Taco Bell again today!


----------



## reveal (Oct 27, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need to go back to Taco Bell again today!




Nah, they're in the fridge.


----------



## fusangite (Oct 27, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> That sounds absolutely delicious.  I had Rice Krispies for breakfast... not satisfying.  I could definately go for a fast food fix this afternoon.



What is wrong with McDonalds ceasing to sell the Egg & Sausage McMuffin after 11am? It's the best thing on their menu (actually almost the only thing I like). I think they miss out on a significant amount of business by not having a short "all day breakfast" menu of their morning highlights. 

You see, McDonalds is going to excel whenever they decide to make something involving sausage. Basically sausage making is about grinding up low-grade meat and then applying so much sugar and sodium that it's good again. This is what McDonalds does with everything; so, when they apply this theory to something to which it actually should be applied, they shine!


----------



## reveal (Oct 27, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> What is wrong with McDonalds ceasing to sell the Egg & Sausage McMuffin after 11am? It's the best thing on their menu (actually almost the only thing I like). I think they miss out on a significant amount of business by not having a short "all day breakfast" menu of their morning highlights.
> 
> You see, McDonalds is going to excel whenever they decide to make something involving sausage. Basically sausage making is about grinding up low-grade meat and then applying so much sugar and sodium that it's good again. This is what McDonalds does with everything; so, when they apply this theory to something to which it actually should be applied, they shine!




Quote from some random comedian I saw once who's name I can't remember.

Comedian in Burger King at 8am: I'll have a hamburger.

BK Flunkie: Sir, we don't sell hamburgers at breakfast.

Comedian (points to sign): So I can't have it my way?

BK Flunkie: Sir, no one would be gauche enough to eat a hamburger at 8am.

Comedian: Gauche? I'm getting gauche from a woman who wears a name tag?


----------



## the Jester (Oct 31, 2005)

Most of the fast food I east is Jack in the Box, because it's pretty well across the street from my work.  Even so, I eat it fairly rarely- less than 1/week, prolly on average about 1.5/month.

If I had my druthers, my fast food would be Carl's Jr., but not more frequently than it is now.  I can really _feel_ the difference in my body after I eat fast food, or especially when I drink soda (or other corn syrup-based drinks).  I try to stay away from them- I've really started drinking too much soda again because I have a card for a free drink with a sandwich at Togo's.

(Actually, if Togo's counts as fast food, that's prolly my big fast food fix.  However, I don't think it counts- it's somehow not the same.  Maybe cause you can't get fries?)


----------



## the Jester (Oct 31, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> What is wrong with McDonalds ceasing to sell the Egg & Sausage McMuffin after 11am?




Prolly involves cooking the egg.

When I was younger I worked at a Burger King.  We stopped serving breakfast at 11 (iirc), but you could still get most of the breakfast items if you asked.  Hash browns?  Throw a square into the fryer.  Sausage?  Into the friar.  Bacon?  Hell, it's ready anyway- there's all kinds of bacon burgers.

Eggs?  Light up the griddle, pour out the pre-egg fluid, wait for it to cook, cut and flip with a special egg-cutting and -flipping utensil, wait some more, serve; then clean the damn griddle.  

_Way_ too much work, for what is usually one customer (or group of customers).


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 31, 2005)

Swanky Mac's Fries do hit the spot once in a while.


----------



## Xath (Oct 31, 2005)

After a hiatus of no fast food for months, I've had fast food 3 times this week.  

...stupid taco bell...


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Oct 31, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Eggs?  Light up the griddle, pour out the pre-egg fluid, wait for it to cook, cut and flip with a special egg-cutting and -flipping utensil, wait some more, serve; then clean the damn griddle.




Pre-Egg Fluid.

Now *THAT'S * a seriously bleeped up chicken.

I could never handle eggs from a box.  I can stomach most fast food (even if I have to pencil in some worship time with the porcelin god an hour or 2 after eating; I'm looking at you Taco Hell).  But those egg-things never tasted right to me.

I'm also really trying to live a much healthier lifestyle.  Fast Food (heck, MOST restaurants) aren't helping me.  Niether is a lot of what is available in Grocery Stores nowdays.

But, me & my wife are now COMITTED to eat as many meals as possible at home.  Why?  We have just put the down-payment in on getting our kitchen pimped.

All new Oak Cabinents.  New Cobalt Blue Enameled Cast Iron Sink.  Micro-Hood.  Dishwasher (Hallelujah!, Hallelujah!!,  Hallelujah!!!, Hallelujah!!!!), Convection Oven, Solid Surface Countertops.  Reverse Osmosis Water Purefication System.

We figure that if we never eat out again, that puppy will pay for itself by 2018 or so.  (Actually, we just bought a Brick House from 1930 (classic Craftsman style), the kitchen was last re-done in the 60's.  We'll about break even on what it costs to do it compared to the increase in our home's value).

Am I less of a man because I get excited about a Kitchen Makeover?  In my defense, we ARE getting a Dishwasher, which we currently don't have.

PS. I'll probablly go to Burger King once this week, as long as they still have that Combo for free deal on the Chicken Fries still going.  I think the King, the Clown, & the Colonel are just trying to kill us off & take our stuff.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Oct 31, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Mine's next to the fridge. I'm pretty efficient.





Umm, Reveal?

That's called a Garbage Disposal.

The key is that you have to climb up into the sink after you drop your pants.

That's also why its so loud when you flip the switch to flush it.

Though I guess it would get the job done in a Colonic Emergency.

PS.  The sprayer is NOT a Bidet either.  Though, again, it will get the job done.

And I am now stuck with the image of a pants-less reveal, perched on the counter over the sink, reading the DMG; waiting, for _movement_.

So far this thread hasn't done a lot to stimulate my appetite in a positive way.


----------



## sniffles (Oct 31, 2005)

ANNNNNDD... Vraille has brought this thread crashing into a tree and bursting into flames!!


----------



## reveal (Oct 31, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> ANNNNNDD... Vraille has brought this thread crashing into a tree and bursting into flames!!




A comment made to me recently:

"That comment came out of left field and promptly went foul."

I think it fits this situation.


----------



## ssampier (Nov 1, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> ....
> Eggs?  Light up the griddle, pour out the pre-egg fluid, wait for it to cook, cut and flip with a special egg-cutting and -flipping utensil, wait some more, serve; then clean the damn griddle.
> 
> _Way_ too much work, for what is usually one customer (or group of customers).




I worked at Burger King a few years ago (2002). I never worked the morning shift, but where exactly is the griddle? When I worked there it was a "Phase I" kitchen with timed warmers for the burgers and chicken (tacos, too).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Once in a while I get this mad craving for a Bojangles sausage biscuit.




And I get tired of seeing them (and other biscuit sandwiches) 5 days a week.... (I work there.)


SHOW ME THE CHICKEN!!!

I'll show you the chicken.........


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 1, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> MY GOD!  You mean there are places (outside Bangladesh I mean) that lack the sweet, pseudo-cajun goodness of Bojangles?  But where do you get biscuits and dirty rice?!
> 
> Outrageous!




They're only located in a certain area. The Carolinas, a few places in Georgia (Aeson said there was one near him in Marietta), and Virginia (if they're still there)

Bojangles



> (P.S. I did not knock up Queen D.)




Liar!


----------



## reveal (Nov 1, 2005)

Fast food breakfasts will never be the same until Hardee's brings back their steak breakfast biscuit.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 1, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> After a hiatus of no fast food for months, I've had fast food 3 times this week.
> 
> ...stupid taco bell...



 I was at a mall food court this weekend to snag dinner really fast before a movie and really, really wanted a Taco Bell grilled stuffed burrito!  But, alas, the Taco Bell Express apparently doesn't have them.  I was a sad, sad girl.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I was at a mall food court this weekend to snag dinner really fast before a movie and really, really wanted a Taco Bell grilled stuffed burrito!  But, alas, the Taco Bell Express apparently doesn't have them.  I was a sad, sad girl.



WHAT!  What kind of heresy is this?  If you bring the pitchforks, I'll bring the torches.  It's time someone burned for that travesty.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 1, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> So far this thread hasn't done a lot to stimulate my appetite in a positive way.



It was doing just fine until you came along, thankyouverymuch.  


			
				Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> I can stomach most fast food (even if I have to pencil in some worship time with the porcelin god an hour or 2 after eating



And you thought we wouldn't think you a real man for your kitchen remodeling?  No way; that's classic Tim the Toolman stuff there.  But not being able to "hold your Taco Bell"--that's pretty wussy.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I was at a mall food court this weekend to snag dinner really fast before a movie and really, really wanted a Taco Bell grilled stuffed burrito!  But, alas, the Taco Bell Express apparently doesn't have them.  I was a sad, sad girl.



 Mmmmmm...truly the fuel of the gods....

I may have to hit Taco Bell for lunch now....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 1, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm...truly the fuel of the gods....
> 
> I may have to hit Taco Bell for lunch now....



 I'm working at home today, I may have to make that run for lunch, too.  

... or I can "cook" the Ramen in my cupboard and save $6.  Hmmm...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm working at home today, I may have to make that run for lunch, too.
> 
> ... or I can "cook" the Ramen in my cupboard and save $6.  Hmmm...



 I got so tired of Ramen noodles thanks to my desitute college days that I can't come close to eating them now.  I've been out of college for 5 years now (man, I'm getting old) and I'm still suffering from Ramen burnout.


----------

